# Waiting on the Hoyt Thompson Hybrid cam DVD?



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

*DONE!*

Thanks. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

One more up for the night.
:bump:


----------



## mpc1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

sir thanks for the preorder dont want to mis this offer :wink: mike


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I must be braindead. Is there a preorder link on that site? The only thing I could do is look at his about me page. I definitely don't want to miss out on this DVD.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

VeroShooter said:


> I must be braindead. Is there a preorder link on that site? The only thing I could do is look at his about me page. I definitely don't want to miss out on this DVD.


Sorry, Between me and my sister updating the site she forgot to put the link up on the new front page.

It is fixed and working now.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

If you are going to the link to sign up for the DVD preorders email then just click the link and press send. Do not erase the subject or spell check it or what ever. If the subject line does not say "Preoder DVD list" then the software may not catch it and you might not recieve your email. Already have had a dozen come in this way and had to manually fix it so that you will get your email reminder. I may not catch them all so please just send the blank email without modifying it or spell checking it.

Thanks have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

did it


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump: for the day


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*good morning...time to make the doughnuts*

:bump: for the day.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

will be finished shooting film this evening and be working on the editing tomorrow and finishing it up as soon as I can.

if you want one of the first run of copies you need to get on the preorder list soon.

I hope to be ready to sell by the weekend of the 9th and mailing out on the 12th.

Just a heads up.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*I am on the final stetch guys!!!!*

Filming is pretty much done with the exception of the creep tuning which will be shot tomorrow. May reshoot some of the previous stuff to clarify a few things but the actual "bench tuning" is finally done.

I thought I would never get together with my camera man to finish this part. 
A Huge shout out to him right now as he stayed with me for the entire tune today. 
Took 7 hours of setup, shooting, reviewing, and reshooting but it is done and the rest is easy.
Editing will take a bit as I have found a job and will report to work Monday morning.
So I will be editing a bit at a time in the evenings till it is done. I still plan to start mailing out DVDs on the 12th of May. If you want to be on the preorder annoucment email list you need to go to my site at www.tigermountainarchery.com and click on the link on the front page. The minute I have a full copy completed ready to burn I will open preorders. This way you do not have to worry about buying something that does not exist. I will let the preorders run a few days to build up a stock to cover everyone that wants one and a few more to keep me ahead of the game so you should not have to wait to long to recieve one. 
well it is off to bed now. I hope everyone is in good spirits and may god bless. Shoot straight.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Good morning fellow archers. It is off to work I go!
:bump:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Another Update.*

Been working on the editing tonight and got some done but, not as much as I thought I would by now.

Sorry to keep coming back and telling you it is not done yet but I am working on it as much as I can and with an older computer it takes longer to work on video that is DVD size.

Will keep moving forward on it after work like I have been and will work on it some more this weekend.

Thanks to those that sent me PM's and posts congragulating me on the new job. I believe things are going to work out there but I am working longer hours here than I did at my last job.

Be good guys and I will see you later.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Get on this list*

Working on editing and finishing the Video this weekend and should finish it up tomorrow if nothing comes up.
If you want instant notification that the DVD is done then go to my website, www.tigermountainarchery.com, and click on the preorder link. This will bring up your email program and just click send.

Getting on the list does not mean you have to preorder it is just a way of letting me notify you when it is done by sending you an email. This information is is also going to be useful to me for ordering the discs, mailers and stuff I will need to mail it to you. I plan on ordering the supplies Monday or Tuesday so I will have enough to cover the "preorder" list and have a few left over. If I run out then I am going to have to wait for more supplies to come which means you will have to wait longer on your order. Just want to keep wait times to a minimum for you guys as you have all waited a while for me to complete this.

Hope you all have a Great weekend!!epsi:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*I am 92% Done!!!!*

All the filming is done and I have finished like 80% of the editing was completed today.
I really hope this helps you guys out, I have tried to be very thorough and give as much detail as needed to make this as easy as possible.
If used with Javis written tutorial then I see no reason that this should not make it clear as a bell.

You guys have a great night and I would expect an email tomorrow night that preorders have started.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Preorders Are OPEN!!!!!​


You can go to my site www.tigermountainarchery.com for detail how to order.
Please follow the instructions there. Paypal is preferred but will accept check and Money Order. Please do not send cash or inquire about Western Union. I also should be set to accept Credit Cards through PayPal as well.

All orders are final and the expected shipp date for the preordered DVDs will be the 19th.

Sorry for the delay and I appreciate the patience.
I hope that this DVD helps you all get your bow "In Spec".


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Here is what the DVD covers...*

DVD is close to 1:30 long. I really went over this step by step.
I go through:
tools needed for job,
changing strings and setting them back on bow correctly,
setting A2A,
setting Draw stop timing,
setting an even tiller measurement,
setting Brace height/static cam position,
setting draw length and correct starting poundage.
Go over creep tuning and a few other tips I throw in through the tuning process. I even recapp a little at the end on some things i may not have explained thorough enough.


This is an expanded version of the Cam Sync/Timing Tuning that I learned and Modified from Javi and his tutorial.

This is the first step for setting a Hybrid cam bow up from scratch or retuning it. If you Cams are out of time or out of sync then all other methods of tuning (e.g. Walk back, french, paper, bareshaft, broadhead) wll suffer performance loss.


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Just sent my pre-order, can't wait. Thanks for providing this resource.


----------



## VulcanShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Just sent my order. Really looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump: to let others know the preorders are going on right now.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Order page is down*

As some of you know I am experiencing problems with my ordering page.
Some are getting charged really high shipping and I am on it. I will get it fixed or changed tomorrow.
I have emailed those that have been overcharged andlet them know of the problem. I will fix it or completely change it so that it is working right.
Sleep tight and I will try to have it right by tomorrow evening. Thankss again for your patience.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I ordered Sunday night. Thanks and I can't wait to get this. Sounds like you did a great job.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*Order Page Broken.*

Looks like the order page is still down.


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Dvd*

Placed my order !!!!! Can't wait hopefully I will be able to put it all together? 
"Thanks for taking the Time to help Educate fellow Archers"
Bob


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

BeachBow said:


> Looks like the order page is still down.


Still working on it. Don't want to over charge anyone on the shipping.



Timber1 said:


> Placed my order !!!!! Can't wait hopefully I will be able to put it all together?
> "Thanks for taking the Time to help Educate fellow Archers"
> Bob


Archers helping archers! 
Hope this helps. I am going to re shoot the creep tuning section and a recap because i am unhappy with the way it came out before. Will not set back anything. All orders should still start shipping out on the 19TH.

If anyone wants to order in the mean time send me an email at [email protected] and let me know How many you want, where you want it shipped, and a Paypal id address and I will send you an invoice. If you want to send in a check or MO email me the same information minus the Paypal ID and tell me you are needing the address and i will send that to you.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Order page is up again.*

The order page is back up and set up to be a little more simple.
We have also added a cart feature where you can buy as many as you need in one trip.
When you click on the button you need it will open a new page. The "continue shopping" button does not work. If you need a DVD for some one that falls into a different shipping catagory just go back to the order page and click on the appropriate button, it will be added to your cart.
please make sure you select the appropriate DVD format and make sure you shipping address or addresses are correct and there is even a spot to leave a note on your order.
Sorry for any inconviences but I am trying to make this as simple as possible.
Also the instructions for Check and Money Orders are posted at the bottom part of the page.
Hope you all have a good night and a great day. Shoot straight.


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

Order / payment sent. :darkbeer:

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump: for those the evening.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

just ordered/ payment sent.... this should be excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Rubber_Duck (Jul 22, 2005)

Order / payment sent. 

I just want it.


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

Order placed, payment sent, thanks.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys gonna have this thread closed and redirect everyone to these links to purchase. It has been fun.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=692435

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=691473


----------

